# CC christmas raffle torr tampers



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok last one of the year and a simple one with two chances of winning, Up for raffle are two precision torr tampers each one lovely in its own right

First place is for a 58.5 goldfinger trap flat with a unique handle

Second place is for 58.5 goldfinger trap convex with walnut handle

All the usual rules apply, cut and paste name into list, first come first served basis, payment details will be sent out once list is complete and draw will only take place once all payments have been made. 30 tickets at £6 per ticket, which will give the forum a nice donation at the end.

The following draw process (tried and tested) will be used to randomly draw the winner

If you do not agree with the process then do not enter the raffle

There is no debate on this process - which is fully transparent - and an impartial observer is welcome to view the process via screenshare

Once all monies have been received (and only when all monies have been received);

1. All names will be collated and entered into a spreadsheet

2. Names will be copied and pasted into Random.org List Randomiser

3. The list will be randomised once to shuffle the order

4. The randomised list will be randomised once more (second randomisation)

5. The winner will be the person in the row number of the first lotto ball drawn in the preceding draw (Wednesday or Saturday draw of the UK National Lottery) following the second randomisation

Everyone has an equal chance of being in this row following this randomisation process


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

1. Dayks


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

1. Dayks









2. GCGlasgow


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Dayks









2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk

6. Tewdric


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

1. Dayks*

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't think this will take very long, and only 30 tickets available!


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sean said:


> 1. Dayks
> 
> 2. GCGlasgow
> 
> ...


11. Kman


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman

12. Riz


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nearly half way there


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman

12. Riz

13. bagpuss


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

bagpuss said:


> 1. Dayks
> 
> 2. GCGlasgow
> 
> ...


14 missy


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Missy said:


> 14 missy


1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

christos_geo said:


> 1. Dayks
> 
> 2. GCGlasgow
> 
> ...


16 dwalsh1


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please can I remind everyone to use their Coffee Forums UK member name as displayed on your screen.

I have already had to change the name of at least 1 person above so that the messaging with payment details will not fail.

Please consider that running these takes time and spending extra time having to trawl through pages to match up names is not a good use of time...


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt

18. billcoxfam


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Names checked to this point


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt

18. billcoxfam

17. scottgough


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt

18. billcoxfam

19. scottgough


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt

18. billcoxfam

19. scottgough

20. jimbojohn55


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt

18. billcoxfam

19. scottgough

20. jimbojohn55

21. Jon


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt

18. billcoxfam

19. scottgough

20. jimbojohn55

21. Jon

22. PeteHr


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

8 more slots, will we get it done tonight!


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt

18. billcoxfam

19. scottgough

20. jimbojohn55

21. Jon

22. PeteHr

23. Mister_Tad


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Only on the phone at present, can someone please add me?


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt

18. billcoxfam

19. scottgough

20. jimbojohn55

21. Jon

22. PeteHr

23. Mister_Tad

24. Yes Row


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt

18. billcoxfam

19. scottgough

20. jimbojohn55

21. Jon

22. PeteHr

23. Mister_Tad

24. Yes Row

25. NeilR


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

5 more


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt

18. billcoxfam

19. scottgough

20. jimbojohn55

21. Jon

22. PeteHr

23. Mister_Tad

24. Yes Row

25. NeilR

26. Deejaysuave


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And then there were 4


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

How well do they fit VST baskets?


----------



## Irek (Apr 25, 2015)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt

18. billcoxfam

19. scottgough

20. jimbojohn55

21. Jon

22. PeteHr

23. Mister_Tad

24. Yes Row

25. NeilR

26. Deejaysuave

27. Irek


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

destiny said:


> How well do they fit VST baskets?


Pretty much perfect


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt

18. billcoxfam

19. scottgough

20. jimbojohn55

21. Jon

22. PeteHr

23. Mister_Tad

24. Yes Row

25. NeilR

26. Deejaysuave

27. Irek

28. destiny


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Two more spaces folks


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Pretty much perfect


Yeah - just measured my VST and ineed 58.5 could not be any better


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt

18. billcoxfam

19. scottgough

20. jimbojohn55

21. Jon

22. PeteHr

23. Mister_Tad

24. Yes Row

25. NeilR

26. Deejaysuave

27. Irek

28. destiny

29. Thecatlinux


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Can someone add my name please?


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

1. Dayks

2. GCGlasgow

3. working dog

4. Fluffles

5. dfk41

6. Tewdric

7. mcrmfc

8. johnealey

9. scottomus

10. Sean

11. Kman10

12. Riz

13. bagpuss

14. Missy

15. christos_geo

16. dwalsh1

17. Steveholt

18. billcoxfam

19. scottgough

20. jimbojohn55

21. Jon

22. PeteHr

23. Mister_Tad

24. Yes Row

25. NeilR

26. Deejaysuave

27. Irek

28. destiny

29. Thecatlinux

30. reneb


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And that's it folks, payment details will be out soon


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Over to you @Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Details will be sent out today.

Please await the PM for bank account details.

Please DO NOT send a PM to advise you have paid


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

PM sent with instructions


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks Glenn and CC. Payment made.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Can someone pay for me if I PayPal them please?


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Can I join a waiting list pleasefor any drop outs


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm happy to be a Paypal middle man if anyone needs to. [email protected]


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No waiting lists I'm afraid.

Once the names are on the list the list is final.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

50% paid already


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Well, if, someone doesn't pay and can't be tracked down then I'm here


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

done!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Sean has very kindly taken my PP F&F payment as away from secure key at moment (thanks Sean)

John


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

johnealey said:


> 1. Dayks
> 
> 2. GCGlasgow
> 
> ...


9. Bluebeardmcf


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Oops. Sorry, I think I'll have to stop using my phone on this forum...


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

If anyone has dropped out then happy to take the place.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

5 to go - there are no dropouts for this raffle


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

It doesn't seem right to have such a long break between posts at such an exciting time for this thread, so I'm chipping in..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Seems odd not being part of it


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm in for this one and I have the lucky popcorn on standby!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

So exciting! When's the draw?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've only just realised there's two on offer... Now my brain hurts a little bit, and I'm wondering what else I've missed!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1 more payment to come in and then we're ready to go.

If it arrives by 7pm today we're on for tonight!

I will update this evening


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sean paid for me (if I'm the one)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not you Jon.

The last outstanding member has been sent a PM.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great news. The last payment is inbound









The draw will take place tomorrow evening.

I am out from 1900 for a couple of hours but aim to be back by 2200.

The numbers of the rows will be decided from tonight's lotto draw


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

How do you work out who is first and second?

some pictures would be nice


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thecatlinux said:


> How do you work out who is first and second?
> 
> some pictures would be nice


By the first and second name drawn


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

dwalsh1 said:


> By the first and second name drawn


i thought the number decided by lottery draw and then list randomised twice , so I am still unsure how you get a second place


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Second ball pulled on lotto? Eg row 3 and row 22 if those were 1st&2nd ball out....

Or first place by lotto thingy second place to Missy on an automatic default.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> i thought the number decided by lottery draw and then list randomised twice , so I am still unsure how you get a second place


Errrr would that be.....

1st is the line matching the 1st number drawn.

2nd is the line matching the 2nd number drawn.

So (if) Lottery numbers are 1, 34, 4, 10 etc

and "our winners are Lines 1 and 34 after second ramomization?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thecatlinux said:


> i thought the number decided by lottery draw and then list randomised twice , so I am still unsure how you get a second place


Sorry mate you've lost me. KISS


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

dwalsh1 said:


> Sorry mate you've lost me. KISS


Dont look for guidance off me I am a long lost soul swimming in a fish bowl


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Never mind that I have a fresh bag of Sunkist microwaveable here. Is it time to get it poppin'?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Dont look for guidance off me I am a long lost soul swimming in a fish bowl


Year after year?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

:mail:At least I don't Have to be disappointed when I don't win again


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

How I wish you were here!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

When is this happening


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> When is this happening


Glenn said:



Glenn said:


> I am out from 1900 for a couple of hours but aim to be back by 2200.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pictures

1st place









Runner up


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh my. Niceness.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been delayed somewhat so will have to postpone the draw until tomorrow.

Keep an eye out for a post at 1700.

It will be a nice way to end the week.

Im adding in a CFUK KeepCup as a 3rd prize too


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Is that a pine knot? It's beautiful.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Missy said:


> Is that a pine knot? It's beautiful.


You have that one, I'll take the walnut..


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Personally, I'd prefer the ring between wood and base to be SS or chrome not gold like







They still look lovely anyway!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Missy said:


> Is that a pine knot? It's beautiful.


the light wood is heartwood and the dark spot is sapwood - not sure of the wood type


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great looking tampers.....shinny Shinny. I'm trying to get my tamper collection to be under 3


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Lotto Balls drawn in order from lasts nights draw were;

40 - 58 - 7 - 8 - 3 - 9 - 36 (bonus)



Therefore, the winner will be in Row 7, runner up in Row 8 and 3rd place in Row 3 as we only have 30 entrants

Good luck to all entrants!
​


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Glenn said:


> The Lotto Balls drawn in order from lasts nights draw were;
> 
> 40 - 58 - 7 - 8 - 3 - 9 - 36 (bonus)
> 
> ...


I knew somebody knew what they were doing


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

<drumroll></drumroll>


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm pleased to announce the winners of the Torr Tampers are:

christos_geo (winner)

Thecatlinux (runner-up)

Congratulations!

The winner for the Coffee Forums UK KeepCup will be announced in the next post


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations to scottgough who wins the CFUK KeepCup!

PM me your address and I will send it out to you.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Congratulations.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Congrats to both


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hang on a minute , hold the front page ..........have I won something ???


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Hang on a minute , hold the front page ..........have I won something ???


Couldn't happen to a nicer fella


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Congrats guys! Lovely little Christmas gifts there!


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Fab! Thanks Guys







Sending PM now


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations to all three winners


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Well done all!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Congrats all 3 winners, something to play with over the Christmas break (even the cup Scott, won one at the last forum and is a prized possession)

John


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

That is spectacular news!! And I was having such a terrible day until I checked what all the Tapatalk buzzing was about. Thank you @coffeechap and of course @Glenn and all of you four your generosity! I promise I will eventually pay each of you back in the next raffles.

Christos


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Couldn't happen to a nicer fella


Very true


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Well done and thanks Dave and Glenn


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats to the winners, and thanks to dave and glenn, another great raffle


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I've won something. YAy


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

^ am imagining you with a face like your avatar now









John


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you, the tamper is absolutely magnificent. I would actually buy one full price now knowing its quality. Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

christos_geo said:


> Thank you, the tamper is absolutely magnificent. I would actually but one full price now knowing it's quality. Merry Christmas everybody.


That is lovely looking!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not a bad tamper either


----------

